# A-Lens Vs Zooming



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

I am just putting this out there and wondering if anyone would like to contribute to the cause (obviously Brisbane/Gold Coast, Australia) to nail the coffin closed on the A-lens Vs Zooming debate once and for all. 

The proposed plan is to have:

BD player with either a HDMI splitter or player with 2 outputs so both projectors receive the same signal at the same time.

2 identical projectors (with VS and greater than 1.33x zoom) mounted vertically on two levels.

1 Screen so both images project onto the same surface. Each projector is blocked by a shutter (card board is all this need be) so that almost instant change over is possible to compare between A-Lens and Zoomed image.

1 Anamorphic Lens (I'll supply).

Any interested parties?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

C'mon Aussies! Someone's got to be willing to help Mark out! :bigsmile:


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

mechman said:


> C'mon Aussies! Someone's got to be willing to help Mark out! :bigsmile:


I will contact my friends at JVC with a proposal for a loaner in the name of imaging science. They might come to the party after SMPTE which is being held in Sydney this month. If I can get one X3, I know where I can borrow another , along with a dedicated fully light controlled room and a 150" Scope screen.


----------



## Mark Techer (Jan 17, 2008)

UPDATE: The room is booked and I have one projector. I just need the 2nd one now


----------

